# Display problem on ATT SGS2 pretty serious problem



## KiGood (Jul 17, 2011)

I was rooting a friend's phone using the odin method. After the Odin flash went through successfully it rebooted and got stuck at the Samsung logo, not being able to get into stock recovery or CWM that should have been on it after the odin flash, I tried to revert it back to the stock kernel. I have since been unable to get it into download mode and all that displays is the picture below. This seems to be a very major problem and I'm not sure what caused it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I should add, Odin and my computer are still able to recognize the device but I cannot get it into download mode.


----------

